# Matching Numbers 71 GTO?



## 1971greenGTO (Jan 27, 2009)

The Vin on the GTO is 242371z115366

The ID code on the Engine reads 21Z115066 & C165793_YS

Doesn't the Engine ID need to match the VIN to be matching number? I was under the impression they do...

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, the engine vin and the car's vin need to match. The engine vin can be tough to read. Being that the 2 vins are almost identical, are you sure it's 115066 not 115366? A 3 could easily look like a 0. Also look for the block casting number by the #8 cylinder next to the firewall. It should be 481988...... There's also a date code cast by the distributor. Ex. D201. 1 = '71.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there a way to tell if the trans is original? The # on mine doesn't match the engine vin or car vin.

Thanks!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jigaway said:


> Is there a way to tell if the trans is original? The # on mine doesn't match the engine vin or car vin.
> 
> Thanks!


There is. I know there's a date code and a trans code. My trans code is "supposed" to be FO. I believe you need to match that code with PHS and what they say should be in your ride. I'm not very well versed on trannies. There's probably more info that someone else can elaborate on....


----------



## 1971greenGTO (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes they are almost identical, that is why I am confused. The casting number is correct. See the attached photos. http://1971greengto.************/2012/02/1971-gto-400ci-engine-id.html


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Did you check the date code by the distributor? They did make that 481988 block across a few years.... '71 - '73. They also made a YS with that casting number in '71/'72. In the one pic, the number above the YS(the engine unit number) should match the PHS along with the YS. Providing you have the PHS doc.


----------

